# A day at the park



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We had a fab day. Jake got so tired he had to be carried out. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow learning to swim

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad you had a fun day at the park! Looks like Jake and Willow had a great time. So cute that Willow is trying to swim Poor little Jake I guess he played too hard


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna you are a lucky mummy! What a beautiful pair you have! Love them!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Such lovely pics, Jake and Willow are so lovely. just adored the one of Jake being so tired he had to be carried, two very lucky dogs. I must get mine to water soon


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

running through the tall grass. Willow kept losing Jake. (the video is a bit grainy)


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

What a great day! They look like they had a blast.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They were so cute running in that field they are precious!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha looks like Willow wasn't too keen to go in the water or did she dive in after the photo? Ah and Jake being carried home, bless him. 

I love looking at your photos and videos Donna. I've just been watching some in your video account, fabulous!

Willow really is my ideal Poo number 3 :love-eyes:
.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Haha looks like Willow wasn't too keen to go in the water or did she dive in after the photo? Ah and Jake being carried home, bless him.
> 
> I love looking at your photos and videos Donna. I've just been watching some in your video account, fabulous!
> 
> ...


She was not a fan at all of the water. My hubby held her just above and let her doggie paddle but she mostly jumped from rock to rock trying to stay dry 
Poo number three would be to much for me but if I ever do I'm coming over there to get one. We have English Labradoodles but not cockapoos. They really do have a different look to them that my hubby loves. Oh how I'd love one of JoJos. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos and video 

Seeing willows muzzle in these photos it looks lovely ... Very puppy like...you did a great job 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dog days - the best sort of day 
Thank you for sharing your lovely 'poos with us.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures and film, looks like a wonderful place to take dogs, and they look like they were having a brilliant time, they really are so cute.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Your park looks like a gorgeous day out. Love the water pics.
It's funny what you say about the English cockapoos - I think the Americans have a great look, hence my 2nd poo ruby been american...... Although I can not fault our very own beautiful English cockers & 'poos x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Your park looks like a gorgeous day out. Love the water pics.
> It's funny what you say about the English cockapoos - I think the Americans have a great look, hence my 2nd poo ruby been american...... Although I can not fault our very own beautiful English cockers & 'poos x


I love them both but my hubby really likes the bigger size and the longer muzzle. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love them both but my hubby really likes the bigger size and the longer muzzle.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Ooooo sounds like a reason for poo number 3........
Or maybe you should become an exclusive breeder of English poos over there???? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ooooo sounds like a reason for poo number 3........
> Or maybe you should become an exclusive breeder of English poos over there???? X


We have actually talked about it. I even found English cockers but I don't think I could handle the birth. It would also mean two more dogs because I would of course keep the mom. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We have actually talked about it. I even found English cockers but I don't think I could handle the birth. It would also mean two more dogs because I would of course keep the mom.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


And one from the first litter........
Even though I have one of each, people say to me, and ask me if i am going to breed, but I'll leave that to those who know what they,re doing.
I don't think I could cope with the birth and then parting with all the pups 
But maybe you should consider it a bit more?? You'd be great at it - it's obvious in your lovely pics tat you and hubby have a passion for these dogs x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> And one from the first litter........
> Even though I have one of each, people say to me, and ask me if i am going to breed, but I'll leave that to those who know what they,re doing.
> I don't think I could cope with the birth and then parting with all the pups
> But maybe you should consider it a bit more?? You'd be great at it - it's obvious in your lovely pics tat you and hubby have a passion for these dogs x


I really do love them so much. Jake is fixed ( I would not breed hiom anyway because he did not come from a tested line  ) and Willow has to be because I did not purchase a breeder. 
In theory, I would love to introduce a beautiful, healthy line of English cockapoos over here, but I know there is SO very much that goes into breeding. I can only imagine the hoops I would make someone jump through to get one of my poos. 
My husbands company has to go to England several times a year. We have even talked about going over and getting a poo.... someday


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Shame I had Dudley done really I guess, originally I had thought of using him as a stud just a couple of times but due to his rather cocky nature and fondness of leaping over other dogs I worried I would create a monster if he was used as a stud! I am also to be honest a bit concerned about overbreeding as I see so many Cockapoo's now, but i guess if I had made sure he had had all the available tests and only allowed him to be used by someone doing all the correct checks themselves then it would have been a good thing - but it'll never happen now!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super pictures Donna, as always, but then your two couldn't take a bad picture, they are both adorable... Oh and lovely looking park xx


----------

